# Jumping into the car....



## staffgirl68 (Nov 4, 2010)

We have a problem now that I could do with some advice about. Bear is nearly 1 year old and we'd like to train him to jump into the boot of the car. Up to now we've been getting him to put his front legs up on the edge of the boot, and then lifting him in. He's now too heavy to do that with! I realise that we've given him the impression that all he has to do is stand there and we will lift him up, but were told to do this to avoid him jumping when his bones were still very young and growing. My car is a VW Golf and has a fairly low level boot. I've tried putting tasty treats in the boot and on the edge of the boot to lure him in but so far he just sits there. Any ideas would be gratefully received before I give myself a slipped disc!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

This is when I taught my dog "in". Though I have a sedan. I stood at one door and had someone stand at the other and lured with a treat. You could try having someone in the back seat with you at the boot and see if you can lure your dog in. Your dog has to WANT to go in, or else he never will LOL (at least my dog won't).

Try toys too. Might be a better persuasion.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Practice with a bed/couch/bench at the park/various things. Ask for a "get up" and reinforce with food. Repeat a lot of times and with different things, and then try the car again. A temporary thing might be to get something study for him to step on and then get into the car.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

You think you have problems one very Naughty Charlie :uhoh: if Charlie does not want to get in the car she just lays down.

Daisy on the other hand is very good.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Not to put fear into you... but could Bear hurt? The reason I ask my Teddi to this day RARELY jumps into a car (she is 4). When she was young and we tried to teach her we were unaware she had a serious structural issue (hip dysplasia) I think it physically hurt her to try. Every time she would start RUNNING all over stressing. Then we learned her plight, and we didn't ask anymore. Her hips are "better" we fixed the bad one. She is not comfortable jumping into a car. She will from time to time when SHE wants to, but usually she comes to the bumper she will sometimes put her front end up and we lift the back or she let's us lift her front too. It is all about how comfortable she feels. 

Not all dogs jump into a car. My big lab, Belle I think has some vision issues, and she had an embolism this past spring. She REFUSES to let someone help her in the car. I wish she would get over that, I see a day in the not too distant future she won't be able to do it herself. She is 85#, I can NOT lift her and so far she refuses to use a ramp... 

Also bad experience can lead to not wanting to do it. If he hurt himself missing a jump once.... Confidence is key.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Noah gets half way up into tthe seat well and likes his back end lifted. He belly flopped several times as a puppy and from that point on demands a lift. He has no problem jumping on a bed...he is afraid of the car...plus I think he enjoys getting hit back end lifted.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Milo used to do that .. put his front feet up on the (SUV) bumper and smile at you - til you lifted his butt in. But a few good treats from the back seat-- once he got in - put a little more spring in those hind legs and he flies up there! We still give him an occassional treat to remind him how happy we are that he can do it (he weighs about 65lbs)!


----------



## staffgirl68 (Nov 4, 2010)

*Thanks everyone!*

I'll get going with training him to jump onto smaller things first and see how we go. He doesn't appear to have any joint pain that might be putting him off as he goes flying across the most enormous ditches and up the stairs with no hesitation so he appears physically fine. Will let you know if we have a breakthrough.


----------



## goldenshadow (Nov 22, 2010)

maggie1951 said:


> You think you have problems one very Naughty Charlie :uhoh: if Charlie does not want to get in the car she just lays down.
> 
> Daisy on the other hand is very good.



This cracks me up! They are just so smart aren't they?

Bauer used to fly into the car, he just hated the thought of being left behind so much!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

This thread makes me laugh and we are working on the same thing. We have been picking them up to but them in the car but now Bud is over 60lbs and Bob is 54 and it is just too hard. On vacation last week Bud put his front feet up to get in and we had a little party and were dancing around the car....so we are at the point of lifting his fat little puppy ass up into the car.

Do you guys buckle them or leave them free? I have always seatbelted them in but we tried the boot and that works well..im just worried its not safe.


----------

